# Diagramas Kithec y otra Nakan



## dj juan (May 26, 2013)

me podras ayudar con 2 placas *que* tengo una es kithec y otra nakan .desde ya munchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (May 26, 2013)

dj juan dijo:


> me podras ayudar con 2 placas ke tengo  una es kithec y otra nakan .desde  ya munchas gracias



Y que tienen tus placas? modelo??
saludos
Juan Jose


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=nakan&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D865196%26pp%3D25%26page%3D2&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D865196&ss

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...electronica.com/search.php?searchid=865196&ss


----------



## dj juan (May 29, 2013)

hola gracias por responder. paso datos modulo nakan n100 n180 n270 es un solo modulo .. y el otro modulo es kithec 221 222 223 esos son los 2 modulos *qu*e tengo . necesitaria los 2 p*l*anos o sino una mano *c*on los modulos desde ya saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (May 30, 2013)

Respecto de los modelos Kithec tengo todo lo necesario. Que tiene el módulo?
Subi alguna fotos o describí mejor el defecto. 
Estan los dos múdulos en una unidad mixta??

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## dj juan (May 31, 2013)

hola*,* se me pone en*_*corto los de salida*,* me parece *qu*e tengo e*qu*ivocado los cables y el tr*ansistor* *qu*e toma la te*m*peratura.desde ya agrade*z*co la ayuda



modulos separados te subi uno primero a*s*i no los complicamos despues subo las fotos de el modulo nakan


----------



## Juan Jose (May 31, 2013)

Hola bueno, en un rato te subo toda la info que tengo. 
Por las fotos parecería la modelo 221 que tiraba 70/8 o 100/4 watts rms o la 222 que tiraba 125/8 o 180 /4 watts rms dependiendo de la alimentación. 

El transistor de atras es el del bias, tiene que ser un BC548 o Bc549 y segun la foto está bien. 
Los transistores de proteccion (los del centro de la placa) tenes que cambiarlos por que quedan con fugas despues de un corto a la salida. 
Las r de esmisor lo mismo y el par diferencial controlaldo por las dudas, generalmente no pasa nada . 
Los transistores de salida eran MJ15015 y MJ15016 y van el N con el N y el P con el P. 
o sea, el tip 29 con el 15015 y el tip30 con el 15016.
La conexcion es facil, base hacia el centro de la placa, colector a los fuses (pista gorda) y los Emisores hacia afuera de la placa. 

MUY IMPORTANTE: los tr van asilados con mica, bujes y demas al disipador. 

saludos

Juan José


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 3, 2013)

dj juan dijo:


> hola*,* se me pone en*_*corto los de salida*,* me parece *qu*e tengo e*qu*ivocado los cables y el tr*ansistor* *qu*e toma la te*m*peratura.desde ya agrade*z*co la ayuda
> 
> 
> 
> modulos separados te subi uno primero a*s*i no los complicamos despues subo las fotos de el modulo nakan


 
Revisaste las placas??. Como te fué??. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## dj juan (Jun 3, 2013)

hola me fue bastante vien pero me quedo una duda el transistor que ahora te marco estara al reves



el primero que esta a lado de los 2 de entrada que decis vos estara al reves?


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ese tr es el que manda a masa la señal cuando el termistor supera los 85ºC en el disipador. 
Va emisor a masa, base a unión diodo y R de 1k2 y el colector a la unión de R2 y R1. 

Cualquier duda sácalo que no modifica el funcionamiento de la placa y luego lo instalas cuando está en funcionamiento.

Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## dj juan (Jun 10, 2013)

hola me sirvio la ayuda la verdad de dies amigo  y presisaria otra ayuda  saver los voltajes de una placa kithec  201 202 .desde ya muy agradecido y anteno


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola y me alegro que te funcione. 

Los voltaje de la 201 - 202 de que? alimentación??
Las tensiones en la placa?. 
 estoy preparando los documentos completos para armar estas placas y todas las lineas de preampli y filtros de esos kits que eran de muy buena calidad. 

saludos y suerte. 

Juan Jose



Aca estan las que tengo de recuerdo. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/#post76637

saludos


----------



## dj juan (Jun 11, 2013)

hola gracias por responder necesitaria la alimentacion de la placa  porque ce me quemo el trasformador y no tiene los voltajes .saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 11, 2013)

*Placa 201
*Potencia 25 w sobre 8 ohms. 
Trafo 19 + 19 vca y 1.7 A.  MONO 
        19 + 19 vca y  3.5 A  Stereo. 
Alimentacion en CC:  26 + 26 vcc. 

*Placa 202
*Potencia 40 w sobre 8 ohms. 
Trafo 23 + 23 vca y 2 A.  MONO 
        23 + 23 vca y  4 A  Stereo. 
Alimentacion en CC:  32 + 32 vcc. 

*Placa 203
*Potencia 70 w sobre 8 ohms. 
Trafo 30 + 30 vca y 3 A.  MONO 
        30 + 30 vca y  6 A  Stereo. 
Alimentacion en CC:  42 + 42 vcc. 

Suerte y saludos. 

Juan Jose


----------



## dj juan (Jun 11, 2013)

ok gracias ya voy a provar desde ya munchas gracias  amigo



te ago otra consulta las ralco de  R22-k equivalen  a 0,22 puede ser?


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 11, 2013)

Si, son 0.22 ohms por 7 o 10 watts. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## dj juan (Jun 11, 2013)

gracias  me salvaste ya la tengo solucionada   con todo los datos que  me diste . la verdad amigo salvado el hombre .la unica que mequedo sin arreglar es la nakan  100 watts  pero ya esta  . demaciada molestias  .bueno saludos y un abrazo:buenpost:


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 11, 2013)

De nada. 
Y que modelo es la NAKAN??

Saludos


----------



## dj juan (Jun 12, 2013)

hola es modelo n 100 n180 270 es un solo modulo


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola. La placa es muy parecida. es mas la potencia de la serie 220 es de 100 - 180 - 270 atts rms en 8 ohms. No me extrañaría que levantes el circuito y te encuentres con el mismo que las kithec. 
La placa está bastante tocada y yo personalmente la cambiaría por una nueva. 

Si encuentro algo te lo paso.  

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## dj juan (Jun 12, 2013)

bueno dale dale cuando quieras  .y si yo tanbien pence lo mismo poner una placa nueva total ya tubo su uso
.bueno  me alegro haber charlado con vos y gracias por tu ayuda  desde ya un abrazo amigo .saludos


----------



## MD80 (Jul 26, 2013)

Tengo un módulo Kithec 221-222-223 del cual adjunto fotos. Lo compré sin documentación, asi que me vendría bárbaro si alguien me puede dar una mano.
Necesitaría conocer: tensión de alimentación, valor de los fusibles, impedancia de trabajo, Po, etc., como también algún consejo para la puesta en marcha.
Cuanta mas información mejor.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola. Por los transistores de salida y lo dirver es un 221. Te paso las hojas tecnicas que venian con ese modulo en cuanto las escanee. 
Potencia seguro de 100 w / 8 ohms. 

Donde lo conseguiste, nuevo?? 

Atte. 

Juan José.


----------



## MD80 (Jul 26, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Por los transistores de salida y lo dirver es un 221. Te paso las hojas tecnicas que venian con ese modulo en cuanto las escanee.
> Potencia seguro de 100 w / 8 ohms.
> 
> Donde lo conseguiste, nuevo??
> ...



Gracias Juan José!

Lo compré ayer en Electronica Liniers como saldo, por el precio del disipador. Por eso está sin documentación.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 26, 2013)

Ah que bien. En su época fueron muy buenos módulos. 
Tengo armado una pila de amplificadores con esa linea (220) y otro tanto con la 200 (mas chicos en potencia y con darlington en la salida). 

saludos y buena adquisición!!!. 

Juan José.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2013)

MD80 dijo:


> Gracias Juan José!
> 
> Lo compré ayer en Electronica Liniers como saldo, por el precio del disipador. Por eso está sin documentación.


 
Quedaban mas ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 26, 2013)

Bueno, aca te adelanto algo mientras termino de pasar las hojas o escanear las mismas (estoy en eso). 

Modulo 221. 70 watts /8 y 100 watts /4. 
Fusible: 2.5 amp. 
Trafo: 27 + 27 vca 3A (mono) o 6A (estereo).
Fuente: 37 + 37 vcc
TR salida: 2n2955 - 2n3055

Modulo 222. 125 watts /8 y 180 watts /4. 
Fusible: 3.5 amp. 
Trafo: 36 + 36 vca 4.5A (mono) o 9 A (estereo)
Fuente: 50 + 50 vcc
TR salida: MJ15015 - MJ15016

Modulo 223. 180 watts /8 y 270 watts /4. 
Fusible: 4 amp. 
Trafo: 45 + 45 vca 5A (mono) o usar 2 trafos para estereo. 
Fuente: 62 + 62 vcc
TR salida: 2 x MJ15003 - 2 x MJ15004

Las conexiones son: 

1 . Positio de señal de audio. 
2. Masa señal de audio. 
3. - vcc o tension negativa. 
4. Salida positivo de parlante. 
5. Salida negativo de parlante. 
6. Masa de fuente o cero tensión. 
7. + vcc o tensión positiva. 

saludos y suerte 

Juan José


----------



## MD80 (Jul 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quedaban mas ?



Igual a este módulo no, era el único. Pero hay unas cuantas cosas en una vitrina, de este estilo. Si puedo pasar en estos dias, saco una foto asi los ven.



Juan Jose dijo:


> Bueno, aca te adelanto algo mientras termino de pasar las hojas o escanear las mismas (estoy en eso).



Mil gracias Juan, por haberte tomado la molestia.


----------



## Gustavoj (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola!! Bueno, parece que no soy el único, yo me compre la NAKAN N100 de la misma vitriena de E.Liniers!, me encanto y funciona muyyyy bien, me la dejaron en $220, creo que solo el disipador cuesta $100, lastima que no les quedan más. 

Alguien tiene el circuito de ésta o de la Kithec? quisiera tenerlo para futuras reparaciones y quizas me tire a fabricar un par de placas, estoy muy conforme con el funcionamiento.

Saludos!


----------



## mmartins (Oct 22, 2018)

MD80 dijo:


> Gracias Juan José!
> 
> Lo compré ayer en Electronica Liniers como saldo, por el precio del disipador. Por eso está sin documentación.


Que nostalgia, cada vez que nombran a electrónica Liniers, me hacen recordar a mis épocas de secundaria... Alguno de este foro, fue al colegio San José de tránsito?


----------



## indemornin (Oct 23, 2018)

Hola , me gustaria si alguien puede subir al foro el diagrama , pcb, fotos,  y demás información respecto al modelo Kithec 223 ya que no encuentro nada de nada al respecto, sólamente los sig datos:
Modulo 223. 180 watts /8 y 270 watts /4. 
Fusible: 4 amp. 
Trafo: 45 + 45 vca 5A (mono) o usar 2 trafos para estereo. 
Fuente: 62 + 62 vcc
TR salida: 2 x MJ15003 - 2 x MJ15004


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2018)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola , me gustaria si alguien puede subir al foro el diagrama , pcb, fotos,  y demás información respecto al modelo Kithec 223 ya que no encuentro nada de nada al respecto, sólamente los sig datos:
> Modulo 223. 180 watts /8 y 270 watts /4.
> Fusible: 4 amp.
> Trafo: 45 + 45 vca 5A (mono) o usar 2 trafos para estereo.
> ...


Que flojo que sos para buscar!!!!
Mirá este chabón de ML que vende esas plaquetas y tiene las páginas del datasheet de los modelos 221/222/223 en la oferta.
Modulo De Potencia 100w Reales Kithec - $ 1.650,00
Fijate si podés descargarlas, retocarlas y publicarlas.

Naaaa...ya las conseguí yo:






Saludos!


----------



## indemornin (Oct 23, 2018)

Hola Dr Zoidberg, te comento, no soy nada flojo para buscar , hace tiempo que veo esa publicación de mercadolibre, sin embargo lo que estaba pidiendo es el diagrama del modelo 223 con su correspondiente pcb si es posible, el que tu indicas el cual repito ya lo tengo visto es del modelo 221 de 70w, muy diferente al 223,  no era tan sencillo el tema sino no hubiera recurrido al foro.
Igualmente desde ya agradezco enormemente la rápida respuesta pero si alguien puede subir los datos solicitados es bienvenido.
Quiero decir: si bien la hoja de datos anteriormente subida al foro indica que los 3 modelos utilizan una placa en común, los valores de los componentes creo no son exactamente los mismos, mas allá de utilizar mas transistores de salida en paralelo, salvo que alguien indique con precisión lo contrario, el foro dirá....en eso confio!
Agrego más datos para la búsqueda: El diagrama del la Kithec 223 que busco es el que pertenecería a las siguientes fotos que sí encontré en el foro, no así el esquematico y el valor de los componentes ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2018)

Pero esos PCB parecen el mismo que el de los otros modelos pero con las resistencias de la etapa de salida duplicadas para cada par agregado.
Habra que analizar las fotos y comparar con el esquematico (que nunca publicaron en el foro y aca está ahora). Es probable que algunas resistencias cambien, pero no necesariamente el circuito de proteccion ni la etapa de salida.
El PCB del 203...olvidate. Si alguien sube fotos claras es probable que pueda duplicarse, pero tampoco es tan dificil hacer un poco de ingeniería inversa para sintetizar un nuevo PCB basado en la disposicion de componentes aparente de las fotos que subiste.
Por ultimo, si es un circuito muy similar al ampli RCA, no es tan dificil analizar las diferentes versiones (que si estan en el foro) y extrapolar los cambios de valores analizando las diferentes tensiones de alimentacion.
Y todo esto sin usar otra cosa que la regla de 3.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2018)

Y revolviendo por el foro, logré dar con una foto que puede ayudar a sintetizar el PCB para el Kithec-203. Es esta:







y se corresponde con esta otra:


----------



## indemornin (Oct 24, 2018)

Si , yo consultaba esperando que alguien reponda con algo ya resuelto pero por lo que veo querido amigo vamos a tener que realizar la tarea propuesta de ingenieria inversa. Por lo que se ve esa placa posee diodos leds en vez de diodos comunes , por lo menos los que van en la parte de protección de cortos osea al disparar sobrecorriente prende led, también veo un par de leds en vez de diodos comunes en la etapa de corriente constante , osea leds rojos siempre encendidos , esta bien la idea , vamos a ver que sale...Cordial saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2018)

Ojo que el par de LEDs rojos cerca de la entrada pueden reemplazar a las serie D5+D6 y D3+D4 respectivamente. Es una técnica común para polarizar fuentes de corriente constante como Q6 y Q4. Por supuesto, hay que revisar las conexiones en el PCB para asegurarlo.


----------



## piojo (Nov 4, 2019)

Hola amigos queria preguntar si me dan una mano con este modulo nakan n 100 me llego medio chamuscado pero cambie los de salida y resistencias exitadores cambie y salio andando con una lampara de carga en la salida de parlante , pero al conectar un woofer aparecia continua entonces cambie el 237 el 337 los bc 558 el bc 548 medi todo diodos resistencias cambie los 4 tip y sigo con -v en la salida.entonces  saque los tip mido todos y están bien  😩??? Lo que no se el zener de cuanto es ??? Lo que note en la base del tranasitor de salida canal N hay 0,08 volt pero en el canal P a la base le llegan - 45 es la primera vez que vuelvo loco con un circutio de estos he reparado artekit power aries rca pero este 😠 si alguien me tira un dato agradecido o  el circuito   saludos


----------

